# using etcupdate to update jail



## dvl@ (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm using FreeBSD 9.3 and ezjail on the host to run several jails.

I want to try etcupdate(8) (instead of mergemaster(8)) to see how that goes.

/usr/src on the host contains the 9.3-RELEASE source code.

I want to update the jail located at /usr/jails/snapshots.

First, I tried this command:


```
$ sudo etcupdate -D /usr/jails/snapshots -F -A "/etc/mail/sendmail.cf /etc/periodic/* \
    /etc/bluetooth* /etc/pam.d/* /etc/rc.d/* /etc/security/*"
No previous tree to compare against, a sane comparison is not possible.
```

Next attempt:


```
$ sudo etcupdate extract -D /usr/jails/snapshots  -F -A "/etc/mail/sendmail.cf /etc/periodic/* \
   /etc/bluetooth* /etc/pam.d/* /etc/rc.d/* /etc/security/*"
$
```

To confirm this had done the right thing, I looked for `include`, a new feature in /etc/newsyslog.conf.  It was not there:


```
$ grep include  /usr/jails/snapshots/etc/newsyslog.conf
# rotated, then the entry for that file should include the 'N' flag.
$
```

OK, what's the status?


```
$ sudo etcupdate status -D /usr/jails/snapshots
$
```

Hmmm.  What about this:


```
$ sudo etcupdate diff -D /usr/jails/snapshots  | less

Removed: /etc/libmap.conf

Index: /etc/printcap
===================================================================
--- /etc/printcap (stock)
+++ /etc/printcap (local)
@@ -1,5 +1,5 @@
#      @(#)printcap    5.3 (Berkeley) 6/30/90
-# $FreeBSD: releng/9.3/etc/printcap 130151 2004-06-06 11:46:29Z schweikh $
+# $FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/etc/printcap 130151 2004-06-06 11:46:29Z schweikh $

#
# This enables a simple local "raw" printer, hooked up to the first
```

Conclusion: etcupdate(8) knows what to do, but I can't make it do it.


----------

